# DSIP- delta sleep inducing peptide



## g0re (Dec 27, 2012)

Who has used it? Does it make you fall asleep? Make your sleep better? Anyone  have any first hand experience??


----------



## Spongy (Dec 27, 2012)

I tried it and was not impressed.  I felt absolutely zero difference.  I get a better sleep from Melatonin, valerian root, and rose hips.


----------



## g0re (Dec 27, 2012)

Yeah I've been using melatonin, works decent.  Got an Rx to 100mg trazadone but that shit makes my eyes very heavy in the morning, even after 8-10hrs sleep @ 50mg...


----------



## Christosterone (Dec 27, 2012)

Trazodone can give you priapism, basically never ending medical condition erection....used the phrase trazodone makes you bone in school...


----------



## g0re (Dec 27, 2012)

Christosterone said:


> Trazodone can give you priapism, basically never ending medical condition erection....used the phrase trazodone makes you bone in school...



Sweet.  Or maybe not so sweet.  I dunno.


----------



## Christosterone (Dec 27, 2012)

I like melatonin....or you could try ambien, wears off pretty quick on morning


----------



## g0re (Dec 27, 2012)

Christosterone said:


> I like melatonin....or you could try ambien, wears off pretty quick on morning



I used to have ambien.  I don't like that either..... Few times I've wake up ams made a fool out of myself and not remembered.  Another few times it kept me awake and I hallucinated pretty intently.


----------



## g0re (Dec 27, 2012)

Ah wtf. I cannot edit my posts thru tapatalk anymore.


----------



## g0re (Dec 27, 2012)

I meant intensely.


----------



## Christosterone (Dec 27, 2012)

Ya, it has tendency to make people do crazy things that they don't remember. Can be scary


----------



## g0re (Dec 27, 2012)

Christosterone said:


> Ya, it has tendency to make people do crazy things that they don't remember. Can be scary



What else is there really? I'm not a fan of benzos to sleep, even tho they work amazing for that to me....


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 27, 2012)

About 5 Long Island ice teas will make you sleep like a baby. Lol. That's what I do.


----------



## g0re (Dec 27, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> About 5 Long Island ice teas will make you sleep like a baby. Lol. That's what I do.



Oh that will do it.  My drinking days are pretty much over.  Doesn't appeal to me like it used to.  Ill drink on occasion tho.


----------



## getgains (Dec 27, 2012)

nyquil is the best thing ever i cant take sleeping pills they always make me to tired the next day


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 27, 2012)

50 mg Diphenhydramine and a melatonin kicker for me. I've got pretty bad sleep apnea though from having my nose all mucked-up from muay thai, so even that cocktail doesn't work wonders. 

No personal experience with the "sleeping peptides" but the research I've done backs-up Sponge's experience: limited efficacy.


----------



## g0re (Dec 27, 2012)

NbleSavage said:


> 50 mg Diphenhydramine and a melatonin kicker for me. I've got pretty bad sleep apnea though from having my nose all mucked-up from muay thai, so even that cocktail doesn't work wonders.
> 
> No personal experience with the "sleeping peptides" but the research I've done backs-up Sponge's experience: limited efficacy.



Is that unisom? Or benadryl?


----------



## metsfan4life (Dec 27, 2012)

was looking for a thread on this peptide. Was looking at it mainly for tren cycle but now the fact I cant sleep worth a shit was hoping someone had some good ideas. Melatonin has never helped me..even taking high dosage of it. tried everything... nyquil, zquil, enisom, etc. I dont like taking ambien because of the sides and hook.


----------



## JOMO (Dec 27, 2012)

Iv'e been wondering about this too. Melatonin helped me alittle but my problem is not falling asleep it is staying asleep. I literally am up every 2-3hrs. Same time every night. Prescribed ambian, shit knocks me out but there I am wide awake a few hours later. Now am on Ambian and flexiril and its the same old story. Since Jan this year this has been happening. Never had a problem before. Stress and other things.


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 27, 2012)

I usually run 5 grams of Gaba( I buy bulk powder) and 5mg tab of melatonin.  Works pretty good, but like anything I will switch up to something else after awhile.


----------



## username1 (Dec 28, 2012)

Lunesta is the only thing that worked for me. I used to have insomnia bad where I could only sleep every 48 hrs basically, so no matter what if I tried to sleep at night and slept the night before I couldn't get to sleep, I would just lay there in bed until the sun came up no matter how much I tried to sleep. That's when I started drinking regularly and it became a bad habit, I tried to quit and would try everything OTC, melatonin, valerian root (tried the teas also, drank a lot more than the recommended amount, nothing), tried alteril, nyquil, nothing would work except alcohol. Ambien, wouldn't work because I've abused benzos in the past and so they just bring me energy, unless I mix with alcohol and pass out. 

Then I was trying to quit alcohol again and this time I tried lunesta and it was the only thing that worked for me but, I had started with 6mg a night or something and my dose was supposed to be 3mg. I was just glad that something was actually working, and then I had started cutting back drastically on the drinking like 1 a night. Then I started cutting back on the lunesta taking the standard dose, then a couple months later I started TRT and I think that helped a lot also, I don't have any issues sleeping anymore. I still take lunesta on occasion like on the weekends but, I don't need it. I just do it "recreationally" I guess you can say, probably had too many experiences with pills in the past so they kind of make me feel good. I have though on occasion used it for sleeping but, I'll break them up and try a 1/4 of a pill and go back to sleep, if I'm still not sleeping I'll take another 1/4 etc. and that seems to always work. It's been more than a year now, so far so good. Now, I can get to sleep within minutes of laying down in bed usually, be up at 7am or 8am if I need to.

Only bad thing is that Lunesta is expensive as hell, I pay like $240 for 30 pills but, it's since I don't have insurance. I'm waiting for the generic to come out was supposed to be this year, not sure what's happened.


----------



## theminister (Dec 28, 2012)

melatonin, but not too higher a dose. Also gives you dreams!


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 28, 2012)

g0retekz said:


> Is that unisom? Or benadryl?



I buy the generic "sleep aid" from the grocer. Runs me about $5 for 30 gel caps of 50 Mg DH. Same ingredient as found in benadryl, yes.


----------



## BigTruck (Jan 1, 2013)

I've tried traz ambien over the counter sleep aids and I find that what works best for me believe it or not is herbal tea like celestial season's or good earth. I think it's always best to try and find a natural remedy if possible Brosky. Have you tried teas?


----------

